# 2013 Audi RS4 Avant trailer



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Droool.. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

Nice find. Is the V8 Twin turboed in that?


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

It'supposed to be the same 450hp 4.2 NA V8 in the RS5. It'd be GREAT if they went 4.0 TT!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

That thing is just so sick. How can Americans not want to buy that? The body kits on RS's are always just perfect too.


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

I want this car... with a TDI motor!


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Halo Audi:










Another granny grocery getter, no 3 pedals no RS for me.


----------

